
Facebook Launches Fake News Filter in France Ahead of 2017 Election - pdog
http://www.theverge.com/2017/2/6/14520172/facebook-fake-news-filter-france-election
======
pdog
_> Under the system, if an article is reported as false by users, it will be
sent to a portal that all eight media companies have access to, according to
Le Monde. If at least two of the companies confirm the article as false, the
content will be flagged as disputed and users will see a warning before they
share it._

Why should a handful of big media companies have editorial discretion over
whether Facebook users can see other sites' content?

------
I_am_neo
Facebook should stay out of international concerns, meddling in anything
election taints it's color and makes facebook useless to any serious minded
citizen, I will never use it.

------
stachenfeld
It seems harmful to allow any regulating body to determine what information is
valid to read. It's too bad we can't rely on real people using their brains...

